# "Tree of Life - The Darkening of Deacon" E.F.Daniels. Fantasy, 120k words, $3.99



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

A young mage's plight to subject immortals to the agonies of nature --- age, decay and death; making them suffer as we suffer, die as we die.
_
"Don't speak to me about nature. I have no love for her. I feel and see only death. Even your beauty wilts and perishes before my eyes with the decay of time. I feel it building in momentum each passing day with sickening acceleration. It will not slow, and everything is lost within its great hunger. It makes all that is now a pleasure a bitter pain, knowing it is all to be lost in the end."_ - Deacon








[quote author=Review]
*5.0 out of 5 stars Great Read!*, September 27, 2010
By _arizonareader "desertgrandma" (AZ United States) _- See all my reviews
*This review is from: Tree of Life (Part I) (Kindle Edition)*
I'd like to start this review by stating I'm not particularly a Fantasy genre fan, and really didn't expect to enjoy this book as much as I did. Ha! Fooled me.
Elita Faith Daniels has a definite way with words. The first sentence 'hooked' me, and her flowing sentences made me want to keep reading. Its rare in today's novels to
get such enjoyment just from the way wording is used.

""Set in a mythical country, there are elves, and humans, and 'mage'.....those with mystical powers.
The story centers around young Deacon, and his struggle to come to terms with his part human, part mage heritage, while fighting his own internal demons. The authors descriptive prose brought the characters and surroundings to life, and I found myself rooting for, sympathizing with, and wanting to throttle Deacon at different times.
There are highs, and there are lows, and I felt each one. If there is one downside......its the ending. Elita!! How can you leave me hanging like this There had best be a part II and soon.

I read the e-book version, which was very well formatted, with clickable TOC. 
[/quote]

* Amazon Kindle Edition - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004477YCM*
Elita's home page - http://elitadaniels.com
Goodreads book link - http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/8898376.Tree_of_Life_Part_I_






Many thanks,
Paul.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Mr PLD. Thanks for letting us know about Elita's book!

As a matter of housekeeping, we like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _A new post that starts a new thread, when you already have one for a given book, may be deleted._

--While we encourage you to respond to member posts, you may not make back-to-back posts that are less than 7 days apart. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must, again, wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _"Premature" posts may be deleted._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here, in whole or in part, as they are easy to find via a link to your Amazon book page. (You may post the link.) Similarly, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

You should put a the full cover image in the first message.  This looks like a really good book. (I don't watch trailers), so I am going by your descriptin and your sig.  I'll be downloading a preview.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks,  not sure why I didn't do that in the first place.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Paul:

This one looks interesting. I just bought one.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you all - time for me to scoot off to bed though... 01H08 - I'm going to be a grumpy man tomorrow if Elita's K3 doesn't arrive in the mail (3 days from Amazon to AU... 4 days to travel the last 1300km :sigh


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Weekly (sort of ) Updates:

Amazon Kindle sales of ToL are finally starting to pick up, many thanks to all of those here in KB who have purchased a copy, it's sincerely appreciated.

Elita has had her first interview (online) - you can read the transcript here - https://sites.google.com/site/noahkmullettegillman/home/noahan-author/noahan-author-issue-9

Elita has updated her blog on her site, talking about some new work she's doing - http://elitadaniels.com/?page=blog

I've reformatted the Kindle and ePub versions of ToL to flow better on the Kindle, it's amazing how much easier it is to work on these things when you have the actual device in your hands to compare rather than looking at it on the PC screen.

For your viewing pleasure, an image from a scene in Tree of Life - Deacon in the rain, utter misery.








 Image by Janice Gough

Paul.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I am pleased to announce that Tree of Life (Part I) is our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks Harvey.  Almost forgot myself that today was the day


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Tree of life is now on special at Amazon and our own site for a limited time at 99c.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Don't forget you can keep up to date with what Elita's doing by joining her Facebook fan page as well.

Buy "Tree of Life (Part I)" from Amazon for *only 99c* - http://www.amazon.com/Tree-Life-Part-I-ebook/dp/B004477YCM

We're getting very close to releasing "Guardian" and there's a "first draft" of the first two chapters for those of you who are keen to get to know the story behind the cover (yes, it has schpelling irrors and typohs). The two chapter preview will be updated as well after we've received the manuscript back from the editor.

Facebook fan page - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tree-of-Life/345883351198

Guardian fan page - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Guardian/150748691628261

We've also started work on Part-II of Tree of Life, you'll notice we've already fabricated the new cover for it, hopefully everyone feels it matches the style of Part-I 

Paul.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

A new cover art change - this time we've gone with the _beautiful_ artwork from Phatpuppy who's artwork also features on many other successful books (including Honalee by Amanda Hocking).

Be sure to check Claudia's (Phatpuppy) work at DeviantArt if you ever want to consider getting quality cover backgrounds ( http://phatpuppy.deviantart.com )

Paul.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Tree of Life has been featured on Bargain eBooks today; http://bargainebooks.blogspot.com

Worth keeping that site bookmarked if you're looking for eBook bargains, every day there's a new book.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

The pricing for "Tree of Life" has been changed now to $2.99, no longer on special but less than the original $3.99


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

It does sound interesting, I haven't stumbled across it before. I'll check it out.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Cover artwork has been updated.

We also have Part two "Before the Dawn" arriving very shortly.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

"The Darkening of Deacon (Tree of Life Part I)" is now available until Sunday night for FREE at Amazon ---- so grab it now and save your $3.99 for Part-II instead


----------

